
More Accurate World Map Wins Prestigious Design Award (2016) - craigds
http://all-that-is-interesting.com/authagraph-world-map
======
merricksb
Discussed 10 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12821637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12821637)

------
torgoguys
I'd argue with the "most accurate" designation the article uses. There are
lots of projections out there. Use the one that best optimizes for the things
you care about.

This projection is neat, but has its own obvious tradeoffs (e.g., difficult to
readily see how some landmasses relate to each other spacially. Antarctica in
particular).

~~~
Xoros
For example, the Japan is in the center. So it has this bias every world map
has. "We are the center of the world"

------
PLenz
Ugh, it's not more accurate, hell accurate don't even mean anything here. This
is just a projection that makes different compromises making a pseudo sphere
fit on to a plane. Projections are tools, different ones have different uses.

~~~
ben11kehoe
It's also more or less equivalent to the Dymaxion map but stretches instead of
disconnecting, which is a bit misleading, I think.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dymaxion_map](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dymaxion_map)

------
hedgew
I got curious and had to check the numbers, just to know what's real:

Australia: 7.7 million km²

United States: 9.8 million km²

Europe: 10.2 million km²

Russia: 17.1 million km²

Africa: 30.37 million km²

------
knz
This is interesting and I understand how every map is a compromise but it
really bothers me how distant this projection makes Antarctica look from New
Zealand (one of the gateway countries to the continent, especially the Ross
Ice Shelf area).

------
gfiorav
I can't get over how wrong my idea of Brazil's shape was.

~~~
lysium
That is a distortion, I think. Look at the longitude and latitude lines in the
sea.

~~~
ghaff
It looks as if this map generally is designed to localize the inevitable shape
distortions to areas where there isn't "interesting" detail and therefore
those distortions aren't as obvious. But because of the way Brazil sticks out,
it ended up getting stretched a fair bit.

------
lysium
I'm wondering how the map looks with the States or Europe in the center. Of
course, the Japanese creator has Japan in the centre... :-)

